# Topics > AI in car and transport >  AI and cars at Toyota, Aichi, Japan

## Airicist

Toyota Motor Corporation

Automated driving, Toyota Research Institute - Advanced Development, Inc.

YUI, AI agent

Concept-i, all electric car with driver-in-mind AI Yui

e-Palette, self-driving on-demand vehicle concept

----------


## Airicist

Lexus Previews a Driverless Car Ahead of CES 

Published on Jan 3, 2013




> Toyota previews the Lexus AASRV, a computer-controlled car, ahead of the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas next week. (Photo/Video: Lexus)






Toyota's Semi-Autonomous Car

Published on Jan 8, 2013




> Toyota's semi-autonomous Lexus Advanced Active Safety Research Vehicle.

----------


## Airicist

Toyota, Audi Feature Driverless Cars - Millionaire Corner® | January 9, 2013 

Published on Jan 8, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Toyota driver-less technology 

Published on Jan 8, 2013

----------


## Airicist

2014 4Runner: Using Voice Recognition*

 Published on Apr 8, 2014




> Press the Voice Recognition button to launch the voice-command screen and answer voice prompts. Prototype shown with options. Production model may vary. Please see your Owner's Manual for further details and important safety information.
> 
> *Advanced voice recognition capabilities vary by head unit.

----------


## Airicist

Toyota virtual simulation shows teens distracted driving dangers

 Published on Apr 18, 2014




> At the New York International Auto Show, Toyota gave parents and teens the chance to see how distractions affect their driving in a virtual reality simulator. Computerworld's Lucas Mearian tries to see if he can open a water bottle while driving.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Gill Pratt Discusses Toyota’s AI Plans and the Future of Robots and Cars"

by Erico Guizzo and Evan Ackerman
September 11, 2015

Gill Pratt

----------


## Airicist

Available Intelligent Parking Assist With Intelligent Clearance Sonar | Prius | Toyota

Published on Mar 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toyota Aims to Offer Uber-Like Services for Tokyo Taxis Using AI"

by Kevin Buckland
March 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

P4 Automated Driving Research Vehicle

Published on Jan 3, 2019




> P4 is Toyota Research Institute’s most advanced automated driving research vehicle. It is based on the all-new fifth-generation Lexus LS flagship sedan, the 2018 LS 500h. Newly available chassis and steering control technology from Lexus allows P4 to provide vehicle occupants with a much smoother automated driving experience as a result of refined steering. The new test model also has greater perception with the addition of two cameras and two imaging sensors plus optimized radar for better object detection around the vehicle.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous Mobility Management System (AMMS)

Dec 22, 2020




> Toyota City, Japan, December 22, 2020―Toyota Motor Corporation (Toyota) today announced an operations management system to support the providing of services that will enable practical use of the e-Palette, a battery-electric vehicle for autonomous mobility as a service (Autono-MaaS) applications that will realize future mobility services. In collaboration with a range of partners, it is also planning to operate the vehicles in Woven City, a fully connected prototype city, while targeting commercial use in multiple areas and regions in the early 2020s.


"Toyota Shows e-Palette Geared Towards Practical MaaS Applications"

December 22, 2020

Woven, smart city prototype

e-Palette, self-driving on-demand vehicle

----------

